# Heat Transfers for Racing Suits



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am looking for some insite out there about Racing suits. A customer called and wanted me to embroider on his sons fire suit and I told him that with the needle going through the suit it would void the safety that it holds. Instead I am thinking that we may be able to use some type of heat transfer that will work. Does anyone have any ideas. I sent Stahl's a message last week but I have not heard back from them. I need a large one on the back 16" x 2" and one about 6" W x 1-1 1/2" H to go on the left chest. Can anyone suggest what will work for this?

Thanks,
Michele


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Embroider the design as a patch and heat press or hand stitch them on.


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

tfalk said:


> Embroider the design as a patch and heat press or hand stitch them on.


I had thought about that but wasn't sure of how long it would last on one of those suits. He said it only had to last 3 months but I don't want to put something on there that will come off easily. If it is sewn on that would void the heat protection as well, correct?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Check out this forum topic. Lots of opinions and maybe could help give you some ideas.

"Decorating" your racing suit. (Page 1) — LeMons Tech — The 24 Hours of LeMons Forums

Some say use cotton thread to sew it on, so in case of a fire, it burns off first then the patch will just fall off. Some say use nomex thread. Some say don't iron it on as it could create a hotspot on the suit.....

I would check with officials just to make sure no one get's DQ'd and get their professional opinion.


----------

